# Portuguese army - maximum age limit to join?



## Chadstick (Feb 24, 2016)

What is the oldest you can be to join the Portuguese army? And how long is the training before you become a soldier?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hello, I normally don't hang on the Portuguese forum but I'm studying Portuguese for my qual exam so happened by. It depends on what education you have and ranges from a maximum of 24 years old to 30 years old.

Perguntas Frequentes

Same link shows training 12 - 16 weeks, depending.


----------

